# ebay-kleinanzeigen Storys



## Igoe (9. Dezember 2019)

Hey buddys, 

haut mal eure schlechtesten Erfahrungen von ebay-kleinanzeigen hier rein. Ich hatte mir erst ein 
Mainboard gekauft und zeige euch einfach mal 2 Impressionen damit ihr euch selbst ein Bild machen könnt.

PS: Oh wunder, das Board war kaputt. 

Daniel


----------



## AlphaMale (9. Dezember 2019)

Keine Bilderfahrungen hier, allerdings einige Stilblüten "der Kommunikation":

- gat noch prais?
- letze geburt?
- letztes angeburt?
- geht dain nix...muss da aibaiten
....to be cont....


Oder: Gitarre über ebay Kleinanzeigengruppe :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ihre Freundin hat ihr an einem Sonntag eine Gitarre besorgt, ohne das sie es wusste..


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Dezember 2019)

Hab mal ein (funktionstüchtiges) Board verkauft. Danach dann Mailkontakt gehabt. Das war eine Mail, die ich bekommen habe:

"Leider musste ich feststellen, dass 2 der PINS auf dem Mainboard verbogen sind, was kannst du dazu sagen?
Es sind zwei Pins, an unterschiedlichen stellen. Ich habe das Board noch nicht in Betrieb genommen. Nächste Woche habe ich alle Teile komplett.  Ich melde mich, wenn es nächste Woche nicht funktioniert. Ich habe den einen Pin schon wieder gerade biegen können, der andere ist minimal anders. Ich habe erst über Youtube erfahren, dass man da genau aufpassen muss. Da die board für intel sehr anfällig ist. Ich wollte dich nur schonmal vorwarnen, vielleicht läuft es auch einwandfrei..." 

Einige Tage später dann:

"Ich war heute beim Pc Expert in ..., dort wollten sie den Pc Zusammenbauen. Leider mussten sie nach dem zusammenbauen feststellen, dass es wohl defekt ist. Deshalb möchte ich den Kauf rückabwickeln. Wie wollen wir vorgehen?"

Das war über zwei Wochen nach dem eigentlichen Kauf. Ich hab ihn freundlich drauf hingewiesen, dass ich schriftlich von ihm habe, dass er an dem Board versucht hat die (angeblich verbogenen) Pins gerade zu biegen. Evtl hat er es damit ja erst kaputt gemacht. Falls ein Artikel wirklich defekt ankommt, sollte man umgehend Fotos davon machen und nicht dran herumspielen.

Hat der Käufer dann wohl als Lehrgeld verbuchen müssen...


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte es schon öfters, dass sowohl Preis, als auch ein Treffen verinbart waren und als sie die Ware wollten, hatten sie zu wenig Geld dabei und fragten, ob ich es nicht für 10€ weniger abgeben könnte (meiner Meinung nach einfach eine dämliche Masche).

Meine Antwort: Möglichkeit A du gehst zu nem Geldautomaten, Möglichkeit B du gehst ohne Ware wieder.

Auf wundersame Weise haben sie dann noch Geld gefunden oder hatten Geld im Auto liegen.

Mit mir nicht


----------



## Igoe (9. Dezember 2019)

Das hatte ich auch schon mal bei einem Laptop-Verkauf! Definitiv eine Masche.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Dezember 2019)

Ausser, dass alle alles geschenkt haben wollen, waren meine Erfahrungen durchwegs positiv.


----------



## Falk (23. Dezember 2019)

Am Wochenende hatte ich ein positives Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-Erlebnis: Ware eingestellt am Samstag, Interessent meldet sich, Termin am Sonntagnachmittag ausgemacht, Interessent kommt mehr oder weniger Pünktlich, prüft die Ware, kurzer Smalltalk, Geldübergabe (des Betrags, den ich in die Anzeige geschrieben hatte), fertig.

Waren immerhin 275€, also eine Summe bei der man durchaus hätte handeln können. War aber anscheinend fair von mir angesetzt.


----------



## pedi (23. Dezember 2019)

war bei mir heute ähnlich.
hatte ein notebook für 49,-€ eingestellt, bei kleinanzeigen.
der käufer hat angerufen, ob 15.00Uhr recht ist. war recht. kam pünklich, hat das gerät angesehen, etwa 1 minute," isch guad, nimmi." fünfzig euro hinglegt "moment, grisch no eun euro" "bast scho", und zog von dannen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Dezember 2019)

Je nachdem, welche Ware angeboten wird, unterscheidet sich das Benehmen der Käufer auch ganz stark.
Bin mal 220 km bis nach Mainz gefahren, um jemandem etwas (vierstelliger Preis) am Hauptbahnhof übergeben zu können. Habe mir vorher 50€ wegen der Spritkosten anzahlen lassen.

"Was ist letzte Preis" kennt man natürlich. Um dem vorzubeugen, schreibe ich direkt unter das Angebot, dass der letzte Preis doppelt so hoch wie der ursprünglich angegebene ist.


----------



## Zeiss (2. Januar 2020)

Ich finde es einfach nur zum Ausrasten, wenn die Käufer einfach nur "10" in die Nachricht scheiben... Also nur das, nichts weiter. In der Anzeige standen 25€ drin...


----------



## facehugger (2. Januar 2020)

Ich "mag" vor allem jene "Interessenten", die einfach jetzt/sofort/auf der Stelle vorbeikommen wollen (ohne Termin), da sie grad "zufällig" in der Nähe wären und sonst niemals nicht mehr Zeit finden hätten/würden. Und dann natürlich nur 25% vom vorgeschlagenen Preis zahlen wollen, gerne weniger...

Gruß


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Januar 2020)

_i zale dia 200. kaine 300 geld fia noje fernseha_   !!!1111111elf


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Januar 2020)

Einen ähnlichen Thread gibts im HW-Luxx Forum, da aber schon älter, ist der Thread auch deutlich umfangreicher. 

Eigentlich, ärgert mich bei diesen Storys nur, das man selbst nie so dreist handeln/argumentieren würde. Wohingegen Andere Rückabwicklungen, Reparaturkosten einklagen wollen oder ihre defekten Geräte durch funktionierende ersetzen.


----------



## Captn (6. Januar 2020)

Ich hab letztens einen Satz Winterräder verkauft. Einen Tag später, ruft mich der Käufer an und teilt mir mit, dass die Räder wohl defekt seien...
"Sein" Mechaniker teilte ihm dann mit, dass der Lochkreis nicht stimme. Ich musste mir nach der Aussage erstmal das Lachen verkneifen. Hätte man die Anzeige vernünftig gelesen, wäre das nicht passiert :lol.

Generell habe ich eigentlich gute Erfahrungen, zumindest als Käufer. Als Verkäufer bekommt man doch recht oft silbenartige "Sätze", was mitunter ziemlich auf den Geist geht.


----------



## amdahl (6. Januar 2020)

Käufer die zum vereinbarten Termin einfach nicht auftauchen hat man ja immer mal wieder...

Das unangenehmste Erlebnis war als ich eine CPU (irgend ein alter Xeon, die Bezeichnung stand exakt in der Artikelbeschreibung) gekauft habe, und der Verkäufer eine noch ältere CPU geschickt hat.
Auf Nachfrage hat er einen auf Ahnungslos gemacht, er kennt sich ja nicht so gut damit aus. Und überhaupt, die CPU die er mir geschickt hat sei ja auch nicht schlecht 
Meine Forderung nach Rückabwicklung oder teilweiser Rückzahlung des Kaufbetrags hat er abgelehnt. Da mein Handlungsspielraum somit erschöpft war, habe ich geblufft, und mit einer Anzeige gedroht. Hatte tatsächlich seine Adresse wegen Paketversand.
Daraufhin war der Verkäufer total enttäuscht von mir, dass ich "sofort" mit rechtlichen Schritten drohe, ohne an einer gütlichen Einigung zu arbeiten.
Habe dann die Sache irgendwann auf sich beruhen lassen, der Betrag von 60€ war mir den Aufwand nicht wert.

Positive Erfahrungen gab es auch. Zum Beispiel als ich auf dem letzten Höchststand bei RAM-Preisen 20 DIMMs DDR4 mit je 16GB gekauft habe, für etwas weniger als 20€ pro Riegel. Ich kann bis heute noch nicht fassen, dass die tatsächlich angekommen sind. War aber auch das letzte Mal, dass ich bei Kleinanzeigen für einen größeren Betrag mit Versand abgewickelt habe.


----------

